# HUGE mistake. Put down way to much Prodiamine 65 WDG



## SD_erik (Jan 19, 2019)

I read my ratio wrong. I was supposed to put down 0.0847 oz in my micro yard and read the scale wrong and put down 0.847 for a small 400 square foot section. Did I just kill my newly renovated Fescue lawn? I just watered it in for 15 minutes. We are going to get a lot of rain in the next 7 days. I hope I didn't just kill my lawn.  
What should I do?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's above 2x the max yearly rate. You are not the first one to do this mistake. Root issues are likely. I don't think there is anything you could do than just wait and see.


----------



## SD_erik (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm going to water it a lot tonight with Rachio hoping to save the lawn. Rachio is great for custom watering. I feel like such an idiot. Spent time figuring out the right ratio's and then F*#@ it up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was talking to greendoc and he reminded me of an option with activated carbon. You can do 10lb/ksqft. But I'm not sure how effective it is after you watered it. Activated carbon is used on water filters (Britta).


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Like g-man said, root pruning issues are likely to occur. Be prepared to try to counteract that symptom with root growth stimulants. A kelp product may be a good idea to have on hand all summer and on the lawn very soon. If you do end up reseeding, you are going to need to break that topsoil up really well and pretty deep beforehand.


----------



## SD_erik (Jan 19, 2019)

Added RGS to the application as well.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Did this 2 years ago ... Actually did 5x the recommended rate.
Came here crying 
Just watered it in & lawn was slow to grow but never showed any stress throughout season. 
No pest was the obvious benefit.


----------

